# SnowBlower Tires Locked when Engine is Shut while Keep moving forward in Engine On



## Hope (Feb 22, 2019)

I recently bought a CRAFTSMAN 600 24-in Two-stage Gas Self-propelled Snow Blower. On purchase, I made sure it starts and everything seemed to work fine. Yesterday, we had the first snow of the season and decided to try it out. After a minute, its gear cable came off which I put it back. Later I realized I hadn't tighten the screws of the handle so did that. Now when I started the blower, it started moving forward even when the acceelarator (right handle) wasn't even engaged. It did move backwards even when I put the gear in reverse. When the engine is off, the blower's tires are locked and do not move. Everything else seems to be fine. This is my first snow blower and I am not the most handy guy when it comes to things like these. 
Anyone know what might be the problem. I still have couple weeks to regurn the blower to Lowes so weighing my options here. If its an easy fix which a layman like man can do, I might keep it otherwise would like to return it. 
But I would love to know what is wrong with this machine. 
Thanks.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

It sounds like you haven't got it put back together properly. Perhaps the cable needs to be slackened off. Can you shift it from one gear to the others? Which cable came off, the one for the gear selector or the one for the drive clutch? 

The clutch handle cable should probably have a bit of slack when the handle is up (disengaged) and tighten up when you push it down to engage the wheels. Without seeing exactly what you have done, all I can say is check your operators manual for instructions on how to adjust both gear selector and drive clutch cables. 

It sounds like you should go over the rest of the machine before using it again and check all the nuts and bolts and anything else with a screw in it to make sure all are tight. I assume you checked the oil in the engine before starting it up...


----------

